# Up coming Horror Movie Releases



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

6/6 Underworld Evolution
6/6 Dream Home
6/6 Beyond the Wall of Sleep
6/20 The Hills Have Eyes
6/20 Night Watch
6/20 Minotaur
6/27 Candy Stripers
6/27 The Graveyard
7/4 Santeria
7/11 Subject Two
7/18 The Cavern


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Woefully..I see nothing that interests me here.


----------

